# Big changes for the 2015 od grow



## ston-loc (Feb 28, 2015)

So I'm going organic this year. I'm also going in the ground. Two big changes for me and I'm really excited. Not dropping beans for a bit, but spent all day digging, amending, and roto-tilling. I'm beat. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 28, 2015)

:48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 28, 2015)

Last one for now. Until something interesting to share :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 28, 2015)

WOOOOOO HOOOOOO we are in the ground this year...no stopping the growth.. oh boy... i am so excited for this grow.


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 28, 2015)

Bringing Satori back into the yard this year too Rose. Going to drop two Satori and hope for a female. Three or four buckeye purple and hope for a couple girls. And a couple purple monkey balls too. Going with four in the ground. Dug 3' wide by 2' deep holes. Can flower up to 12, so not too sure what more than the 4 I'll do, if any. Depends on how many girls we get I guess. Really excited for this year!


----------



## mindtrip (Mar 1, 2015)

Nice, man!  Good preparation.  Spring is almost here!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 1, 2015)

Ohhhh man!  

I'd love to do one or two outside, just can't manage that quite ... I don't think.  

Sticking around, this is going to be great


----------



## kaotik (Mar 1, 2015)

gonna be a big one.
i can only imagine with what you did with pots..  you ready for the marathon croptober  

oh yes, this should be fun   

envious.
 nice dirt too man.. i can't go down 6" before hitting huge boulders. very rocky crappy digging here. (good times doing fence posts lol)


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2015)

Ill be watching this grow for sure.


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone :48:

You know Kaotik, I really was surprised how nice the dirt was. I mean, 3'x2' holes still took a while, and I'm feeling it this morning. But it all broke down really nicely. Tons of earthworms too. Thats a good thing, right? haha.  Basically, dug the hole. Tossed half a bag of organic compost into the hole. Azomite, bone meal, blood meal, green sand, dolomite lime, and perlite, along with peat moss. 8 shovels of that. 8 shovels of yard dirt. Till. Then repeat until the holes filled. 
Im happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 1, 2015)

Whew hoooo - I'm down to watch some sunshine loving monsters!! Good luck on the grow, I'm subbed for this one for sure. greenest of mojo.


----------



## zem (Mar 1, 2015)

yaaay! it's only a feeling, but I foresee beautiful things happening in this grow op


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 1, 2015)

I have that feeling as well, so you're not alone Zem.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 9, 2015)

nice start can't wait to watch


----------



## EsC420PoT (Mar 9, 2015)

OMG!! I CANNOT WAIT!! I can tell these are going to be monsters!!! Green MoJo!!


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I can't wait to get this grow started!


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 10, 2015)

After your impressive results in the tubs this should be insane, when they get going be sure to draw a map or leave a breadcrumb trail so you can find your way back to the house.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2015)

Make sure ya bury a Chicken in the Hole with his Pecker sticken up,,,Its good fertilizer,,OH wait a minute,,think the Pecker goes down. LOL
Just playen. LOL
Cant wait to see your grow Bro.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 10, 2015)

Best of green luck for your backyard digs. Looks like you got good dirt to start with, I go down 6 inches, or less, all sand where I live.   A friend of mine, RIP Mister T, always put a fish in his holes, got upwards of 30 generations of his finest.


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 1, 2015)

Alright, I think tomorrow is gonna be bean dropping day. Still not sure what/how many I want to do. Planning to drop four strains, but all non femmed. 4 holes in the earth will be it for this years she beasts. Thinking I might also light depo one or two in pots for an early harvest.  Now the question is how many of each strain to drop. Don't want to waste, and simply wont kill off any extra females. Have had a rather good streak rolling well over 50% female on reg seeds these past years... HMMMM... 

2 of each? 3 of each of the two I def want to run, and one each of the other two.... What I'll have to ponder for the rest of the night and work day tomorrow i guess... Also planning on a controlled bean run this year too.. Gotta try something new each year


----------



## Bios (Apr 1, 2015)

awesome, your holes are a bit bigger then mine, i really like the roto tiller method throwing stuff in and tilling it, rinse and repeat, that is gold, going to do that myself thanks. Looks like an awesome grow cant wait to watch.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey Ston~ I think if you want two girls drop three seeds.  Just an idea. I am getting pretty excited for the outdoor show.  I am making soil today..  This is not about me.. ok... 
Mojo baby!  You know i will be watching.


----------



## zem (Apr 1, 2015)

I thought that I could never get that unlucky and get 2/2 seeds that are males, well, it happened, so if you're not feeling lucky, i suggest that you sprout more than 3 for every 2 females that you want, i would do at least 4 for every 2


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 1, 2015)

Going to drop two Buckeye Purple, two Nurse Larry, two Purple Monkey Balls, and a Pineapple Express. 7 seeds, hopefully 4 or 5 girls. :48: happy hump day people


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2015)

You grow such wonderful outdoor "trees".  Looking forward to watching your babies grow into monsters!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 1, 2015)

yep, can't wait to see the size of these trees that you create in those holes. I can only Imagine what we have to look forward to, hope you get all girls green mojo for ya bud


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind words. Really excited for the season


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 1, 2015)

It'll take a chain saw to harvest.......... wonder if they'll be taller than the house.

:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

Purple Monkey Balls.... bwahahahahahaha :rofl: 

Pineapple Express? Which breeder?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

.....grr... I want to do JUST 1 OD so bad lol. Just for fun, heck! Literally just for the fun of it.


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 1, 2015)

The same Pineapple Express I had last year doc, g13.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 1, 2015)

Good luck on your outdoor grow Stonloc, hopefully a good one for everybody.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

Yay! I love my G13 PE! Just took down some last week, and am reaping the rewards today!!  

I'm so locked to this journal! :aok:


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 1, 2015)

It's official. Here we go. And I was mistaken, the Pineapple Express is femmed. So that and 6 reg seeds sown 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2015)

Good line up, nice to see the nurse there. yay.


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 1, 2015)

Once I really thought about what to run this year I'd be dumb not to run her again Rose! Best quality and quantity strain I have grown yet. Gotta replenish the supply also!  

I miss my therapy chair between the nurses! Ready for sessions to begin again 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 1, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Purple Monkey Balls.... bwahahahahahaha :rofl:


http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/strain-data-archive/201359109-snowhigh-purple-monkey-balls.html


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/strain-data-archive/201359109-snowhigh-purple-monkey-balls.html



WHOA! I'm soooooooooo interested now!! :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2015)

That picture up there is a masterpiece.. just gorgeous. Thank you.


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 1, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> That picture up there is a masterpiece.. just gorgeous. Thank you.


I still crack up at my large scale "micro" grow, Hamster style 

I CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes, that is a micro grow, darn near bonsai. NOT


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 4, 2015)

Total large scale Micro! Hahaha... 6 foot tall, 5 foot round, in a tiny little pot looks the same in scale no? :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2015)

Ston~ I want to sit in that chair between the nurses and smoke a bowl  I really love that picture.You do well with photography. And i would have loved to see the little girls watering.. but of course not here.


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 5, 2015)

I totally love those pictures too Rose! Going back through previous years pictures is the only thing that keeps me sane through the non growing season. haha.

Pleasant thing to wake up to this morning. 5 out of 7 seeds have popped their heads up out of the dirt. 2 Nurse Larrys, 1 Buckeye Purple, 1 Purple Monkey Balls, and the 1 Pineapple Express. Still 1 BEP and 1 PMB yet to pop up. To the T5's they go


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 5, 2015)

Congrats! :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 5, 2015)

Mojo Ston!


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 5, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> It'll take a chain saw to harvest.......... wonder if they'll be taller than the house.
> 
> :48:


:goodposting:
ahahaha just seen this post for the first time and am stoned thought this was so true when I first poped in here about how huge these are gonna be


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 7, 2015)

The second Buckeye Purple popped up today. Stretched like an inch tall with the little bean cap still stuck on it. So 6 for 7 out of the seeds sown. Still waiting on the second Purple Monkey Balls. Carefully peeked and it has a tail, just slow to make its way up. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 8, 2015)

:baby::hubba: Cute wittle seedling.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 8, 2015)

little baby stoner want to be. cute WH.  seedling mojo Ston~ like you need it.


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 9, 2015)

Second little purple monkey balls crack open a little tail, then stalled. Planted another in its place. The pineapple express seedling is a runt and not looking the best. The other 5 are doing great so far. Also got to thinking today about how much I'm diggin the CBD candies, that I don't have enough stocked up to not grow it again. So, popped one femmed Cannatonic bean today also. If these all work out I may have to just do some in pots also with the four in the ground. We'll just have to wait and see how many girls there are. :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2015)

Woohooooooo


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 10, 2015)

:woohoo::woohoo::watchplant:


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 19, 2015)

Rolling right along. Largest buckeye purple will be transplanted soon. Roots starting to circle the bottom of the cup. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## zem (Apr 19, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> . Roots starting to circle the bottom of the cup.



time to transplant


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 19, 2015)

:48: 
Yup yup 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## BrotherBoneHead (Apr 19, 2015)

Very cool I'm tuned.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 19, 2015)

In for the show Stone, green mojo


----------



## Kraven (Apr 19, 2015)

:banana::banana: Go Ston Go Ston Go :banana::banana:


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 20, 2015)

Right on, thanks guys. Kinda still the boring pics stage of little seedlings. Should be getting good in the coming future. For now, some of last seasons Nurse Larry for all of ya :48:


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 21, 2015)

Let's take a few bong hits while we wait on our plants ston..........lol
:bong2::bong::bong1::bongin:


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 21, 2015)

Will do :bong: TGIF...... Damnit, it's only Tuesday :stoned:


----------



## Kraven (Apr 21, 2015)

:vap_bong__emoticon:

Count me in guys.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2015)

:48:


----------



## tcbud (Apr 21, 2015)

Wowzer Ston! Last year you look like you got all the therapy you could need for a year in that chair!  Looking forward to forward to see the monsters you make when using good old Mother Earth as the container.  I have a guess you may not be able to sit a chair between your plants they will be so big. 

Looking good in your back yard Stone, gonna pull up a lawn chair and watch this till the end.


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 21, 2015)

:48: thanks for checking in guys and gal

Hey TC, thanks! Really excited for this season. Seedlings are looking pretty rough, but I think they'll be ok and grow through it once I transplant them to 1gallon pots. Any luck with seed hunt TC? Looking forward to watching your yard as always too! :aok:


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 24, 2015)

They were all starting to look funky. Dying off brown on some leaves. Decided to transplant them all up to their 1gallon pots a few days ago. They all seem to be doing better. All seem to have a jumpstart and new growth looks good. There must have been something screwy with the mix I started them in. Have never had early issues like this. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 24, 2015)

:stoned:


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 28, 2015)

What a few days can do. I'm going to start fimming soon. At least the ones that are ready for it. :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2015)

Looking happy in there.


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks Rose! :48: They're taking off now!


----------



## lyfespan (May 2, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> What a few days can do. I'm going to start fimming soon. At least the ones that are ready for it. :48:



Looking great, it's crazy how the babies take off once they get a couple sets of leaves. I have to start fimming more on my sativas, canopy management for me


----------



## ston-loc (May 3, 2015)

Yup, seems like they're all on cruise control for the moment. Have fimmed all of them now and they seem to be happy. Thanks for stopping in. To the left :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (May 3, 2015)

Sweet Ston, girls looking awesome!

I have found when seedlings start to brown, the soil was too rich.  Like when I have started seeds in ocean forest (from peet pellets to soil) I have had that problem.  I guess, I mean too hot, not too rich.  To rich in nutrients for young plants.  Your girls seem to be thriving.

I really like starting with seeds over clones.  Do you feel the same?


----------



## ston-loc (May 3, 2015)

Thanks TC! Did you have any luck getting your seeds? I'll have to look for your thread 

I only started from clones my first grow. Seem to have better success from seed. At least the way I do it now. Also getting them outside before sexually mature, they don't flip early like I had clones do. Was actually thinking to maybe root a bunch of clones once I clean up their undercarriages, and running some small clones also. We'll see how it all pans out. It will all depend how many girls I end up with.


----------



## ston-loc (May 7, 2015)

They seem to have taken to the fimming but have some whacky growth from it on a few of them. Other then that, chuggin right along 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Dman1234 (May 7, 2015)

Looking good. Cant wait to see them outside.


----------



## ston-loc (May 13, 2015)

Got a package from the great white north today :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (May 13, 2015)

Two Herijuanas getting later start to join the others :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kraven (May 13, 2015)

ohhh nice beans bro


----------



## ston-loc (May 13, 2015)

:aok:


----------



## ston-loc (May 15, 2015)

Adding to the mix. Got two Herijuanas popped and waiting to sprout, and two clones joining the party. Hippy Slayer and Cherry Mountain 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kraven (May 15, 2015)

Nice ston, looking forward to the show bro.


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2015)

Me too, what he said^.


----------



## tcbud (May 17, 2015)

Yup Ston, got the seeds. Got them going, not a real good germ rate, half the alien came up about and none of the headband, big bummer. Popped some of the freebies, purple deisel and blue OG, all came up. My thread is Alien Band grow 2015. Haven't put up pics yet. Will be doing that soon. They are about where yours were in April.

When are yours headed out? I'm hardening ours off now during the day.

Looking great Ston.


----------



## ston-loc (May 18, 2015)

Should be hardening off the bigger 7 this week, and out for good after Memorial Day. The two herijuana popped their heads up yesterday. So now have 2 from femmed seed, 7 from regular seed, and two clones. Gotta get out back and clean the totes out. Pretty sure I'm going to need them.

Bummer on the germ rate TC. Had a handful of duds this year too.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (May 20, 2015)

Aloha ston, everything looks great, I used to run herijuana a few years back, I loved that plant and the yields it put out....  just wanted to stop in and say aloha , will be watching this one.. 

Squid


----------



## ston-loc (May 25, 2015)

Hey good seeing you around squidy! 

So we're hardening off over here. Getting a tad crowded inside. :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (May 25, 2015)

The crowded veg space. Will have them out in the next few days, and the clones and seedlings will stay inside for a little while 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (May 31, 2015)

So we're outdoors with the initial 7 plus a clone. 5 out of 7 from seed are female, with one of the two yet to show a femmed seed. Crazy high girl ratio! Then two clones, and two seedlings a ways out from showing. All doing pretty kickass. Got the holes prepped, and totes prepped for these 8 tomorrow.
And 2 for 2 on my buckeye purple. Trying to decide which to go in the ground, and which in a tote. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh Ston- you haven't a clue how us boys down south would love to put them out like that. I'm excited and cant wait to follow this through till harvest, what and epic grow my man, green mojo bro.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 1, 2015)

Looking great!   I will be tuned in watching this grow


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2015)

WOOHOO!!! monster plants coming to a screen near us..


----------



## tcbud (Jun 4, 2015)

Good Growing there Stone!

Your girls look ready to take off.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey Rose, hey TC. Been a few since an update. 

Cannatonic, Hippy Slayer, and Buckeye Purple are in Mother Earth. Pineapple Express, Purple Monkey Balls, and Buckeye Purple in the 30 gallon totes. One Nurse Larry is the last of these 7 to sex. Liking the growth and structure of the unsexed one better, so holding off transplant until it shows. 
This pic was from transplant day two days ago and they're already taking off. The one Nurse Larry is taking forever to show. Probably going to plant the female and just wait the lagger out in the 1gallon. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2015)

That looks great Ston!  The nurse is tardy showing sex eh? I hate that...  What size totes are those please?


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 4, 2015)

The totes are 30gallon. Got them for like $8 each at wallyworld three seasons back. They're starting to crack and stuff, but they're good for a 4th season.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 5, 2015)

Buckeye purple loving it! :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Jun 5, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> Buckeye purple loving it! :stoned:




Yup the BP is looking happy bro, keep on cooking man.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 8, 2015)

Nurse Larry taking off! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 8, 2015)

Hippy Slayer got a little bondage :headbang: 

View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Jun 8, 2015)

The NL is looking great ston-


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks brotha! :48:


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 11, 2015)

Getting fun :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 14, 2015)

Here we go. In order.

-We've got our high CBD Cannatonic in the ground, and the two unsexed herijuanas in their 1 gallon pots still. Got a bit burnt up the first day out in the sun, but theyre recovering nicely.
-Hippy Slayer clone doing good and bushing out from the lst
-The two Nurse Larrys. In ground is female, in the pot is taking forever to show, but I'm thinking is a male. Will cull it once I'm sure.
-Then left to right, Buckeye Purple in the left tote staying stout and bushy. Super thick branching. Next to it is the Cherry Mountain clone doing good too. Then in the ground is the more vertically shooting Buckeye Purple. She's showing her girly bits all over the place! Ready to rock and roll!
-Then lastly is the Purple Monkey Balls on the left, and the Pineapple Express on the right. 

Everyone is just doing there thing right now. Pretty auto pilot for the moment. Going to pick up some organic nutrients for the ones in the totes. That soil didn't get amended with anything. They seem to be doing good, but i'd like to get them a bit greener. 
Any how, thanks for looking :48: 

View attachment 8.jpg


View attachment 9.jpg


View attachment 10.jpg


View attachment 11.jpg


View attachment 12.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2015)

Go BIG or go home.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 14, 2015)

Heck yea Ston- rock on bro, gonna be an epic summer grow man.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 19, 2015)

Wow.  I love how many arms they have.  Nice healthy large plants to start it off.  Good luck ill definatly keep tabs on this.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks guys and gals. Early fimming is how I roll, add a little lst, and they bush out nicely gottaloveplasma :48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice,,wish i could grow outside like that.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 21, 2015)

Oh Weedhopper, I do too.  

Ston-loc, it looks like you are well on your way to producing some monster plants again!


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for popping in Weedhopper and THG. It's starting to get fun out there. Been gone all weekend and sitting at the airport waiting for my flight home. Always fun seeing how much they change being gone a few days. Gotta say, it ain't just hype. BC has some pretty good herb.  and that's coming from a NorCal perspective haha :48: happy Monday everyone


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2015)

Glad you had fun Ston~ and lived.  Safe travels.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 22, 2015)

:rofl: 

Tear gas was interesting...... :rofl: good times


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 29, 2015)

Gotta up some N in the totes big time before flower comes. Looking way too yellow and hungry 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 30, 2015)

Haha, my neighbors know what's up, and surprisingly enough mind their own damn business. Ha. But yes, my friends love me  :48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for the update Ston.... looking all good and stuff up in there.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 30, 2015)

looking good ston........... I see you did away with the cages.

:48:


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 30, 2015)

The cages were just to protect the babies from the neighbors cats. Big enough now they're good. Will probably be adding some sort of bondage in the near future. At least to the lanky couple.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 30, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> The cages were just to protect the babies from the neighbors cats. Big enough now they're good. Will probably be adding some sort of bondage in the near future. At least to the lanky couple.


 

I'd have a squirt bottle of water ready for any cats that get to close to the plants.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 30, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> I'd have a squirt bottle of water ready for any cats that get to close to the plants.


That doesn't stop my cats. They just wait until I'm not around and do it anyway. Deviant little bastads.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 30, 2015)

The neighbors cats stay out for the most part cause my pit bull chases them down if they come in our yard. The cages were just a precaution.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 30, 2015)

Make a trap that if they step on it,,it throws them over the fence. lol
Now that would be funny,,,a flying Cat.


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 30, 2015)

Ha! You seen that squirrel video? Exactly that. Laundry basket rigged to slingshot em off the porch :rofl:


----------



## N.E.wguy (Jul 1, 2015)

wow lookin nice have ods most lookin male no biggie but yours lookin gg plus i got 6 showing so all good if the big boys are male they to tall as it is double toped and 5 feet'


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah man, thanks. Had pretty good odds this year and only one male. Still waiting on two small herijuanas to show also though


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 1, 2015)

Already seeing tric production on the buckeye purple. Seems pretty early.. :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## kaotik (Jul 2, 2015)

that's crazy man
waay early.

some auto in it or something?
nice early crop breaking up the monotony atleast i guess


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 2, 2015)

Right!?! GDP x Gorilla Grape, so not aware of any auto genetics. Just hoping it continues and doesn't revert on me. It's after solstice so I'm hoping it'll just rock on and get an early harvest.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 2, 2015)

Two gallon water can for some size comparison 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Jul 3, 2015)

she looks great ston~


----------



## tcbud (Jul 5, 2015)

Pretty early is right Ston. I don't think she will reveg on you.  I got one auto girl and haven't seen pistil one on her yet.  Your girls are lookin great.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks Kraven. 
Hey TC, good to see you around. Totally early for this! But late enough I don't think they'll reveg. Looks like both buckeye purples and the Pineapple Express. We'll see how it goes. I remember PE started and finished first last year, but it didn't start this early! At least another month.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 5, 2015)

Topped topped topped topped topped topped topped topped :stoned: 

Maybe that'll slow down the vertical on the nurse larry and cannatonic 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2015)

You tell um Ston...we gotta show um who's boss.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 7, 2015)

So looks like both herijuanas are girls. Not a bad ratio this year of 8 out of 9 seeds female :stoned:

Have more than planned going already with the good ratio. Gonna gift one to my buddy, and transplant the other to its final home soon. Not sure why but the bugs have been going to town on them. Sprayed them with dr earth's organic bug spray. Pretty funky smelling 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 9, 2015)

girls are looking great, im missing the outdoor action this year


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks dude! What no poolside garden this year?


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 9, 2015)

Puting in work 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## bozzo420 (Jul 12, 2015)

looking great. Love natural light girls. Will be drooling all summer  watching .


----------



## Dman1234 (Jul 12, 2015)

Everything looks great Ston, congrats on all the girls. There are going to be some real monsters in your yard in two months.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for stopping in Dman and Bozzo. :48:

Herijuana got transplanted into her final 15 gallon pot. So here's the 2015 seasons girlie lineup :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 13, 2015)

The early flowering Buckeye Purple starting to show some color 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 15, 2015)

Mebeafarmer said:


> Lookin killer ston-loc!
> 
> Is that a snail in post #142
> 
> ...



It's a ladybug cruising around eating little bugs. Have a handful of them that seem to come and go. Thanks man. It's always fun. They should all start taking off here pretty soon.


----------



## chevey (Jul 15, 2015)

Looking  great!!You got the greenthumbs that's for sure!


----------



## Kraven (Jul 15, 2015)

Keep up the good work bro, gratz on an epic OD this year.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for popping in guys! Getting fun out there. The early BEP is starting to get sticky and smelling good too. Loving this weird early flowering deal


----------



## bozzo420 (Jul 18, 2015)

the last few years I forced several plants for early buds. But the back told me we were not doing any this year. great way for July buds. But I still have a bunch of good buds from last year . So no real need to do it . But it is fun.


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 19, 2015)

this should be nice...


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 20, 2015)

The ghetto clones are still kicking. Got home from out of town to new growth on them even. Gotta get a few things squared away then the new kloner is getting a go before these girls go into flower 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 21, 2015)

Purps coming in more and more each day :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Jul 22, 2015)

Here for the show, looking good!!  
It's still somewhat alien to hear you all growing outdoor legally. If only Georgia,,,, yeah well we all know that ain't happening any time soon.
Wouldn't mind being that ladybug.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 23, 2015)

I am interested in your early flowering Purple Buckeye. Did you buy the seeds? If so where? I would love to have mine that far into flower right now. Usually mine don't show a pistol cluster until the first week in July, if I am lucky.  If that plant is available in seed form, I would think seriously on growing it.  It is not an Auto, right? Do you think she is just an oddball or is her early flower expected? Was the plant stressed or put under 12 hour lights? Very curious.

Looking good there Ston, love the close up of the purp!


----------



## Kraven (Jul 23, 2015)

Her mother carried the trait. She was probably close to the last of the BP by melvanetics.

Here is a link, I would jump on them fast as they will be cut only soon.


https://www.firestax.com/index.php/mevanetics/product/listing


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah, they are from seed, and apparently it's a common trait to start flower early outdoors. Like Kraven mentioned they are pretty hard to come by. Definitely running this again outside. Just going to start it earlier to get the extra veg growth. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 24, 2015)

Full bush shot. Purple coming in daily. Lowers fading out. Just wish I'd have started her a month sooner 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Jul 24, 2015)

She looks good Ston~


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 24, 2015)

Welp, here goes nothing. Got 4 Hippy Slayer, 4 Cherry Mountain, and 4 Cannatonic going. They were mostly cuts from down low, so some are hunched over from where they were turning up to the sky :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2015)

Very happy for you Ston... nice purple ya got going.


----------



## zem (Jul 25, 2015)

very nice plants ston. will you not give them just one more feeding? they look a bit hungry to me


----------



## tcbud (Jul 25, 2015)

tcbud said:


> I am interested in your early flowering Purple Buckeye. Did you buy the seeds? If so where? I would love to have mine that far into flower right now. Usually mine don't show a pistol cluster until the first week in July, if I am lucky.  If that plant is available in seed form, I would think seriously on growing it.  It is not an Auto, right? Do you think she is just an oddball or is her early flower expected? Was the plant stressed or put under 12 hour lights? Very curious.
> 
> Looking good there Ston, love the close up of the purp!



I meant first week in August for first pistols, oops.

Thanks again for the info Stoney, us outdoor growers are a growing breed. lol.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 25, 2015)

zem said:


> very nice plants ston. will you not give them just one more feeding? they look a bit hungry to me



They're still getting fed Zem. The early buckeye still has a solid month or more to go. A few others are starting to cluster pistils which is about right. Usually start to see pistils end July, early August. The two buckeye purple are just ahead of the game. The one in the ground seems a little more ahead of the one in the tote.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 25, 2015)

tcbud said:


> I meant first week in August for first pistols, oops.
> 
> Thanks again for the info Stoney, us outdoor growers are a growing breed. lol.



Oops, didn't see this page and your reply before replying to Zem. Yeah, same here TC. End of July, early August is when we usually start flower here. Last year year the Pineapple Express started early July and harvested first in mid sept. This year both the buckeye purples started to show pistol clusters end of June. Pineapple Express again showed early July. Those three are in full on flower now. Some of the others are just starting to show clusters, and some not at all yet. Thanks for popping in :48:


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 25, 2015)

Early BEP stacking up nicely. Smelling great too! :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Jul 26, 2015)

Lookin good ston~


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 28, 2015)

Heat wave hitting us. Had to bring the cloner into the bathroom. Most look good, but the cannatonic isn't happy. Nobody outside seems to mind. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 28, 2015)

And three of the four totes... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## zem (Jul 29, 2015)

nice trees there :aok:


----------



## Kraven (Jul 29, 2015)

looking good bro


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 29, 2015)

Buckeye purple is looking good! Colors getting more prevalent also :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2015)

Yummy Ston... Whats up with the cannatonic?


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 30, 2015)

The cannatonic clones just aren't liking the heat. The plant far right in pic on post 166 is the cannatonic and she's rockin! :48:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 1, 2015)

That Purp looks So sweet!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 2, 2015)

The buckeye purple in the tote 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 2, 2015)

The buckeye purple in the ground getting sticky 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 2, 2015)

Trees :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 4, 2015)

:stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Aug 5, 2015)

Love that purple pistol pic!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks TC! They're getting more and more purple by the day now. Loving this!


----------



## Kraven (Aug 5, 2015)

Geeze I cant wait to pop mels beans, the BEP is going to be my next run after the ChemD X Cherry Fuel. Your making them look awesome Ston~


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks Kraven! :48: More and more each day :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## stonegroove (Aug 6, 2015)

There's nothing like nature, nice bushy plants and those buds are coming along nicely,  will you get enough to last you all year?


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 6, 2015)

Hahaha :rofl:  

Sorry, that literally made me laugh out loud. Yes, I will be good. I haven't bought herb in like five years. Thanks for stopping in :48:


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 7, 2015)

***!?!? It just started raining and lightning. Not too much, but still not stoked with the 4 with buds actually on em. Threw some ghetto quick covers on those 4. Not enough if it pours, but help if there's any more sprinkling. Dry as hell, drought in Cali, and random rain once buds are starting... Ugh


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 7, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks TOA :48:

Early warning that I need to get the frame to cover them built. *** rain in August!? Everyone's looking good out there. Lots of them are bulking up. While the early bep's and Pineapple Express are starting to fade.. Purps def coming in more 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 8, 2015)

Nurse Larry is well over 6' now. Biggest one out there 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2015)

That's my girl monster!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2015)

Niceeee.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 9, 2015)

My latest pressing Rose  Gotta pick up a frame to go up next to my satori 2012, nurse larry 2015 :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 9, 2015)

Had a nice Sunday morning safety meeting with the neighbor friends. Now home doing yard work. Loving this Buckeye Purple! Can't wait! :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2015)

Ston, i love the pressing. Can't wait to see it framed. awesome stuff.


----------



## Kraven (Aug 9, 2015)

Looks Tall  that NL sure did take off and make her mark. I like the idea of pressing a leaf too, that is a cool project Ston~


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 10, 2015)

Herijuana's getting big, and starting to stack pistil clusters nicely 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 10, 2015)

Purps starting to bulk up 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2015)

Show off. purple flowers, female herijuana, garden ahead of mine. it is a good thing i like you or i would be more jealous.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 11, 2015)

:heart:


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 11, 2015)

:icon_smile: love it rose!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 11, 2015)

:rofl: Only the few that started early are that far along. The rest are just starting to cluster up pistils.


----------



## Kraven (Aug 11, 2015)

Still really cool how it worked out, sorta kinda like a double harvest this year


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 12, 2015)

Hippy Slayer is starting to get frosty :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow, you got trichomes and everything.  Getting pretty exciting.. I am watching your plants.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 13, 2015)

The early girls are covered in em! Today's the first I've really seen any on the second rounders. Starting to get fun for sure :48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2015)

Niccccce.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 13, 2015)

Looking good ston loc


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 14, 2015)

The dark purple pheno BEP :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 15, 2015)

The battle has begun :chuck: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 15, 2015)

Grrrrr hate them mofos. Do you suffer badly with them?


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 16, 2015)

Always fight them... Some years worse than others... Daily inspections from here on out


----------



## Kraven (Aug 16, 2015)

Whoa, that will ruin a crop fosure....get them buggers.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 16, 2015)

Axed an auto from outside today that's totally ruined! :cry:


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 17, 2015)

Stinky fingers on the regular from here on out. Not complaing, I just smell good now 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## zem (Aug 17, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> The battle has begun :chuck:



holy crap what's the name of that big monster worm munching on your bud! i never knew there were such big worms that eat bud. i had a false notion that the borg is the only pest that targets the bud directly...


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 17, 2015)

The green caterpillars are common in outdoor grows. Those white butterflies lay eggs on forming buds, and the caterpillars hatch and eat their way out destroying everything in their path. HATE THEM!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 17, 2015)

Way too hot today! Spending the evening keeping cool out in the garden now that the Suns going down. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Bios (Aug 18, 2015)

just found a caterpillar on one of my ladies, i chopped off the bud , dried it and smoked it.. mmm tasty, ill have to do some more inspection.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey Ston, looking good except that nasty worm.... Are the white butterflies small with a tiny bit of blue on them?

Your garden looks awesome honey bunch!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 18, 2015)

White and fast Rose, white and fast. You check your email lately?


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 20, 2015)

The other pheno buckeye purple. Oh yeah 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 20, 2015)

Also found this guy out there. Scared the crap outta me! Reached in to grab what I though was a dead leaf and he starts Kung fu chopping me! Haha 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## zem (Aug 20, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> The battle has begun :chuck:





ston-loc said:


> Also found this guy out there. Scared the crap outta me! Reached in to grab what I though was a dead leaf and he starts Kung fu chopping me! Haha



:shocked: you must be living in Tango Urilla


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 20, 2015)

Early BEP getting closer :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 21, 2015)

Getting there!  Looking good and tasty!


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 24, 2015)

:48: Home from a weekend away, getting there 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2015)

Awesome on the Praying Mantis, you must be living right. 

That purple is amazing. Looking good my son.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 24, 2015)

Looking good ston!


----------



## Kraven (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice bro, almost as nice as the weekend


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 25, 2015)

Just knocked up this Cannatonic clone with Freedom Baby pollen :48: New high cbd cross in the works 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 25, 2015)

The Herijuana is stacking up big time :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 25, 2015)

:48:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 25, 2015)

Just can't help myself, I LOVE PURPLE!

Your girls are gorgeous.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2015)

Ston, you are a bit of a show off with the herijunana.. I am jealous.

How did the breeding go?  Cannababy mojo.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 25, 2015)

Rose, let's just say pollen got all over the plant.... Was isolated in the garage. Wet down everything and stripped down before going back inside to rinse in the shower. Hopefully no freedom bastards pop up, :rofl: Will rinse down the clone and bring it back outside this afternoon.

The herijuana is really amazing! Really excited about it! The two buckeye purples look like they're getting close. Guessing next week. Time to bust out the scope 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks TC! First ever growing a true purple strain, and gotta say it's pretty exciting :48: Thanks for popping in! Getting fun! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2015)

Very nice,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 27, 2015)

Hippie Slayer :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 28, 2015)

:48: Herijuana 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2015)

Looking Fab there son!  I am jealous of the herijuana...That purple is gorgeous.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 29, 2015)

Getting closer on the buckeye purple :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice job cooking ston~, they all look excellent.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2015)

Love the BP. Very nice.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 30, 2015)

Looks like that purple is clouding up nicely. Garden is doing awesome there.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks friends! :48: Got a days worth of work harvesting our monster fig tree today. Will be fun smoking j's and hanging in the yard all day :stoned:


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 30, 2015)

This is just craziness :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Aug 31, 2015)

Beautiful ston


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 1, 2015)

Pulled out the scope today. Early buckeye purple in the ground is showing some Amber! Gonna start to pull her down soon.


----------



## yarddog (Sep 1, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> Pulled out the scope today. Early buckeye purple in the ground is showing some Amber! Gonna start to pull her down soon.


Yes!!!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 2, 2015)

:48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 2, 2015)

How long you been in flower?


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 2, 2015)

Kicked to flower early July on the two Buckeye Purples, so about 55-60 days now


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 2, 2015)

Today I am at 52 days on my purple. Prolly chop the end of the week...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 2, 2015)

Enjoy Ston, i am happy for you. Less to harvest in October... When do you think the others will be ready?   That is so pretty up there!!!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 2, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Enjoy Ston, i am happy for you. Less to harvest in October... When do you think the others will be ready?   That is so pretty up there!!!



They are all pretty staggered in development. Still trying to decide when to pull this one down. Thinking she'll fill up a bit more if I let her ride. As of now they're farthest along in this order. BEP, BEP, Pineapple Express, the soonest. After that they all will be end of sept into October. Cannatonic is going to go the longest. She's just starting to cluster up.

Here's one of Herijuana fattening up nicely. Buds are rock hard density already :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Sep 2, 2015)

Bro the DD on that Heri is epic man, sho wish I could rock one in the sunshine myself.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 2, 2015)

Kraven said:


> Bro the DD on that Heri is epic man, sho wish I could rock one in the sunshine myself.



Thanks brotha! With the fimming and training, I count at least 12 of those main colas. Here's a full shot of her 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 2, 2015)

Looks epic ston!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 2, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 3, 2015)

Had a nice therapy session on Cherry Mountain today :stoned:  The back three girls left to right, purple monkey balls, cherry mountain, Pineapple Express 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2015)

You know what the word is on the thc % of that herijuana is don't you?  Holy cow if it is true, you better proceed with caution.

THose look nice ston!  I too have a cindy like that will be ready first. That will help do the rest of the harvest. Hopefully it will be dried and in your pipe for the rest...


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 4, 2015)

That heri is gonna level people! Gonna yield crazy much too!!! Rock hard colas already! Not much caterpillars or pm on her yet, so fingers crossed.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 4, 2015)

Also pretty sure I'll open an account and get everything tested this year.. We'll see :48:


----------



## tcbud (Sep 5, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> this is just craziness :stoned:




*crazy good!*


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 6, 2015)

Home after a few days away, always worrisome this late in the game. All is well :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh hey :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice Stone, will be curious to hear the numbers on the Heri, I got a pack here to pop at some time and expecting good numbers from you.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 7, 2015)

This early buckeye purple is coming down :48: Fun Labor Day 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## stonegroove (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks amazing. What is the thc content of hirijuana?


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 7, 2015)

Herijuana has tested up at 26% THC. Still a few weeks left on her though. This buckeye purple has some dense nuggets for sure 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2015)

Damnnnnnnn


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 7, 2015)

DAMNNNNNNN thats pretty.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 7, 2015)

That is pretty!!


----------



## Kraven (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice cooking Ston-.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 7, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## stonegroove (Sep 7, 2015)

Amazing and 26% . mind=blown


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 7, 2015)

Not this one Stonegrove. The herijuana. This one doesn't test that high I don't think. She sure is pretty though!


----------



## stonegroove (Sep 8, 2015)

Love the purple very pretty indeed.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 8, 2015)

Congrats on takin down that first plant! I do think purple is some outstanding color for MJ.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks TC! Everyone else too. Small little girl. That's the first ever I've been able to pull an entire plant down in a day. Just wait for the darker phenotype TC, she's looking pretty tasty! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 9, 2015)

The darker pheno :48: :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 9, 2015)

Wow !!!


----------



## stonegroove (Sep 10, 2015)

Ooo in few more days will you tell us how much of that purple you got?

Have you changed your avatar to a picture of that 9" leaf?


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 10, 2015)

Same avatar I've had for a few years now haha. Yeah man, I'll post up yields once everything's all dry and getting jarred up. Stupid heatwave here, temps over 100 are throwing a wrench in the usual drying process. Now it's the calm before the storm once all the others overlap each other ready to harvest. :stoned:


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 10, 2015)

Ladybirds still at work :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 11, 2015)

Drying :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## stonegroove (Sep 12, 2015)

Is it rude to drool on buds? Don't care I will drool anyway.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 13, 2015)

Second buckeye purple is coming down today. Dense soda can colas, started to get some rot, so down she comes. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2015)

OH MY GOSH STONE.. isn't that beautiful. Mel would be proud, i bet. Nice!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks Rose and Stonegroove! :48:

Long day at work worrying. Didn't check the weather, but all last week in the 100's. Last couple days a bit cooler. Get a text from my wife that the news said 50% chance of rain. Working 20 miles from home it was pouring when I got off. Fingers crossed all day make it home to dry and a few sprinkles. Mad dash built a canopy and it hasn't rained yet. Possibility from now out though. Lost a couple pounds in a 20 minute storm late last season for not covering them and branches snapping. Can't let that happen again. Ah well, hectic day, cover built. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 14, 2015)

Managed to move the three remaining totes in under it too, so all of them are good. Managed to fit them all and even have a little space that they aren't touching.

Side note, had a caterpillar salvaged bud drying off the Hippy Slayer. Still early on her and I can feel it in my eyes already, and it's only been a couple minutes. Sweet! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2015)

I hear that strain is "like a brick to the head".... great recommendation.ha

We pulled one really dense plant under the patio. We have tied down colas so we can cover them too... Crazy time Ston.. I feel ya.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2015)

I hear that strain is "like a brick to the head".... great recommendation.ha

We pulled one really dense plant under the patio. We have tied down colas so we can cover them too... Crazy time Ston.. I feel ya.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 14, 2015)

Well it is called HIPPY SLAYER :rofl: 

Totally Rose!! So stressed worrying all day, contemplating leaving work to come TCB. Fun fun! Now it's pucker time.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2015)

LOL, it is isn't it!!!!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 16, 2015)

Loving the peaceful nights. Caterpillars wrecking shop on the hippy slayer. Ugh!!! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 16, 2015)

nice


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2015)

You have bigger buds than me... just saying.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 16, 2015)

How bout the drying buds Rose?  :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 17, 2015)

Loving these dd's!!!  She just keeps plumping up more each day 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Sep 17, 2015)

Stones got bigger buds than me too Rose.

You seem close to taking them from the looks of some of what I am seeing.

Love the drying purps there Stone!

Pucker time it is.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks for popping in TC. Yeah a lot of them started earlier than usual over here. Climate change???


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 17, 2015)

stonegroove said:


> Ooo in few more days will you tell us how much of that purple you got?
> 
> Have you changed your avatar to a picture of that 9" leaf?



Alright, better than I thought. The first organic Buckeye Purple just got jarred up for the cure at 58% RH. Surprisingly the not so big girl came in at 119.7 grams. More than I expected


----------



## Bios (Sep 18, 2015)

awesome plants dude! can you please tell me what kind of white netting that is around them. i need to get that exact stuff.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 18, 2015)

Bios said:


> awesome plants dude! can you please tell me what kind of white netting that is around them. i need to get that exact stuff.



It's horticultural trellis netting. Picked it up at the local hydro shop.


----------



## kaotik (Sep 18, 2015)

...i have a feeling that netting is going to be the new MP staple   (like we saw smart pots a while back)

i'd like to grab some for next season too.. looks so much easier/better.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 18, 2015)

kaotik said:


> ...i have a feeling that netting is going to be the new MP staple   (like we saw smart pots a while back)
> 
> i'd like to grab some for next season too.. looks so much easier/better.



It seems to hold the weighted sag nicely. Uses the whole plants weight to help from snapping braches in the wind also. For the big tall stuff you still gotta get a fixed point to contain it though. That's why there's still some stakes out there. I really like it though! Way better than tying and staking every branch. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Bios (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you sir, haha I do plan on doing smart pots next season too. Got the idea at this forum. Thanks. Going to see if I can find that trellis netting on Amazon.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 18, 2015)

Putting in work! This Pineapple Express will be coming down soon. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2015)

This is what i got and i got WAY too much . I have 16  plants and hardly put a dent in this.. woops, have enough for life.. Love it though.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MWE7Y60?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2015)

This is what i got and i got WAY too much . I have 16  plants and hardly put a dent in this.. woops, have enough for life.. Love it though.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MWE7Y60?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00[/ame]

beautiful  Pineapple express there Ston~ My yard is smelling a little pineappley too.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks Rose! And whoa! You went bulk!!! I got the 48"x 50' for like $10


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 18, 2015)

Looking great Ston! :aok:


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks Rose and Doc for checking in! :48: Just jarred up the buckeye purp. Haven't tried it yet. Holding out for a little cure at least  

Herijuana in the morning 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Sep 20, 2015)

Looking vertically terrific!

So far used the netting two years and still have enough left for a year or two more. Makes life a lot easier around here. Still stuffing buds n holding branches as they get heavier here.

I would not be able to have that purple in jars without trying it! You have some heavy will power there Stone.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey TC, haha, yeah the purples pretty tempting. Already having friends asking for it haha. Got the second one jarred up now also, an crazy as it is, both 119grams! Only half a gram different between the two yield wise. Also finished pulling the early Pineapple Express yesterday too. It's hanging now. Still waiting on the rest of these. They'll be coming down in the next couple weeks to month I'd bet. 

Hope everyone else is doing good. Coming into the home stretch :48:


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 22, 2015)

:stoned: on PURPS 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 23, 2015)

Hippie Slayer :headbang: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Bios (Sep 24, 2015)

aw wow :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 24, 2015)

Work all day, get home to work through the night... About half of Hippie Slayer is down :stoned: on the early sample nugget of herijuana 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2015)

Stoney, i want detailed thoughts on herijuana. lol... how is it?

Looks like you are doing well in the harvest department.  How many have you taken now?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice job,,ill be right over.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 25, 2015)

The nugget of herijuana was from about a week or two ago, so a bit early. Was a nice indica stoned. Have taken the two bep, and Pineapple Express that are jarred now. Half of Hippie Slayer, rest will come down tonight. Haven't even touched the five big girls yet. That's where the weight will be. Herijuana will come down this weekend. Then the seeded cannatonic clone still has a bit to go. Smelling lovely around here


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 25, 2015)

I bet it is smelling lovely. It is here too. love it.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 25, 2015)

Wishing I wasn't at work right now. Might have to call it in early day


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 26, 2015)

I just got caught up Ston, great job once again, time to enjoy the fruits of your labour.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2015)

looking good ston---please tell more about the hippie slayer---i do believe it is something i would like to get in my garden


----------



## mrcane (Sep 26, 2015)

Inspiring....Nice Job Ston...


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Full harvest weekend! 

Orange, Hippie Slayer is a clone only, special phenotype of a cross that bodhi did. It's Road Kill Skunk X Dirty Hippie. Haven't smoked any of the harvest yet, but did try an early sample and its killer! Has a skunky fresh cat piss smell to it, but a good smell haha. Super sticky for the for the last three weeks or so before the chop. Touch it at all and you smell like it for hours. I actually found one nanner midway down, and few inches lower one mature seed. So, I'll be growing it again :48: 

Time to put herijuana on the chopping block. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 26, 2015)

:48: helicopter has been circling the neighborhood for about 20 mins now. Low and slow over five times now right over. 

5 of these down and the herijuana is barely dented :stoned: 

View attachment image.png


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 26, 2015)

Efficient pull today :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 26, 2015)

Nice pull stone...  what would you say is the hardest think about this grow stone


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 26, 2015)

Today waking up to a yard full of people next door this morning! Otherwise pretty much business as usual. It's actually been a really good season this year. The weather has been great here this year.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2015)

Holy colas batman... woa.  Wish i was there.


----------



## Bios (Sep 26, 2015)

alrite awesome man!


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 26, 2015)

Those are all like foot to foot and a half long. All those off and the herijuana still looks like this. She'll be down tomorrow. Herijuana's seriously without a doubt the easiest trimming strain I've ever grown. Hella weight on her too! 
Come on over Rose  Pretty sure you're pretty busy over there too. Time to start camping out back :stoned: 

View attachment image.png


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice buds My friend. Im gonna Hop over and chew onem. Lol


----------



## tcbud (Sep 27, 2015)

Stone no kidding bout camping out back. I have a friend that grows in suburbia, he actually does pitch a tent right next to his girls this time of year. He has been ripped before and sleeping there helps him sleep at night. Mr TC is up looking out the window here all night long.

Is your herijuana from seed. I'm always looking for a new early, heavy strain. Your Purps defiantly has me interested.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 27, 2015)

For reals TC!! Total pucker time when rippers can come through!!! The herijuana was from seed. And both girls grew out identical, one here one at my buddies. Will definitely be growing it again! Has come in at 26% before pretty curious what it is grown outdoors. We shall see. The purple is straight fire! But only about a qp per plant. Started from seed April 1, inside. Not out for a bit, I'd have to go back and look when. I'll try them again and start way earlier to try to get more size on them. But the breeder says they stay short and stout.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2015)

What was with the helicopters Stoney? That would make me very nervous.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 27, 2015)

No clue! It is kind of hood, so probably looking for somebody. They def saw what's going on here though. I'm in a flight path so small planes and copters fly by regularly. Only part that makes it weird is when I fully see them circle. No bueno. Paranoia and on edge feelings are how it is for the next month or so 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Sep 28, 2015)

All these harvest pics make me want to trim, trim, trim. Then I settle down and relax, these last days are coming to a close. Looks like a good set up you got there Stone. I can almost hear the sound of that bud thumping on the table as it falls from the clip.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 28, 2015)

Every time I heard a thud on the table I laughed and thought of your post TC  little by little. Think it's break time. Gonna let them roll a bit. Purple Monkey Balls is packing in rock hard colas! 

View attachment image.png


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 29, 2015)

that purple monkey balls is a 2 thumbs up---bummed i lost mine---u gonna like that strain when she's ready :yay:


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 29, 2015)

It's looking and smelling great OS! Only about half harvested, and still a good five months out, but already getting ready for next year.

 Landrace :stoned:

Panama Red, Acapulco Gold, Sensi Star X Nepalese Hash Plant, not sure genetics of the morning dew spice. Waiting for more info. But the bean vault expands  decisions decisions 

View attachment image.png


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 29, 2015)

Found the genetics. Morning Dew Spice is an indica Dom hybrid mom Endless Sky X Cindy 99 dad. Description sounds great! http://www.420genetics.com/forum/strainguide.php?do=liststraininfo&c=81&page=5


----------



## tcbud (Sep 30, 2015)

Sensi Star, one of my favorite the last couple years. It is all I smoke, when I smoke.

Looks like a lot of great seeds there.


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 30, 2015)

Now that's what I am talking about! Cant wait.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 30, 2015)

Hippie Slayer jarred for the cure :48:  213 grams 

View attachment image.png


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 30, 2015)

gonna be some killer
:48:


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 1, 2015)

First smoke of it and oof, straight to the head. :stoned:


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 4, 2015)

Just the top main colas off nurse larry and jarred up at 187g 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 4, 2015)

Here's the rest of her that still has a ton on her. Will be working on getting her down today 

View attachment image.png


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 7, 2015)

Nurse Larry is amazing this year!!! HAF rit new :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2015)

That looks like a medicine woman pheno too Ston... that is awesome. I love her. If i get another one, i have one now that looks just like MW I am going to clone her and try to get the Medicine woman back.  I am glad she is a good producer for you.. Did you get some amber?


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 7, 2015)

Yup. All cloudy maybe 15-20% amber


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 7, 2015)

jolly ranchers anyone?


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 7, 2015)

:d :48:


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 9, 2015)

Waiting the last of these as long as possible. Cherry mountain and purple monkey balls. The top was taken down earlier in the week. The rest letting ride. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 9, 2015)

And I haven't even touched the Cannatonic yet. Hoping she'll fill out a little more.  Only cutting out caterpillar damage and rot. Weighing the options day to day after inspections on all of them. 

View attachment image.png


----------



## kaotik (Oct 10, 2015)

:aok:
i know it's not quite done yet (cannaT the last plant untouched?)  but congrats on another successful season m8


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 10, 2015)

kaotik said:


> :aok:
> i know it's not quite done yet (cannaT the last plant untouched?)  but congrats on another successful season m8



Thanks brother! It has been a good year :48:


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 13, 2015)

Rolling right along with the chop :48: 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 13, 2015)

Letting that ^^^^ cherry mountain go as long as possible. 

Buckeye Purple in the cure 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Oct 13, 2015)

What is the B62?

That purple looks killer. Have you smoked her? Does it have a grape sweet flavor?


----------



## yarddog (Oct 13, 2015)

It's a boveda humidity pack.  Stabilizes the humidity to 62%.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm not usually impressed like most, with purple bud.. but i'll make an exception here  
man that looks nice


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 13, 2015)

Man, it's KO smoke! Every time I've smoked it I've passed out on the couch. Quality and potency gets a 10! Fast starting flower, short finshing, thumbs up. As a result, small plant, low yield. 

Thanks for all the positive thoughts. Yeah, I'll get the curing buds down to 57-58 RH , then this is a new thing for me, but I got the bovida packs to try.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2015)

Just want you to know I am listening to every word and watching. cure mojo doood.


----------



## Grower13 (Oct 14, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> Man, it's KO smoke! Every time I've smoked it I've passed out on the couch. Quality and potency gets a 10! Fast starting flower, short finshing, thumbs up. As a result, small plant, low yield.
> 
> Thanks for all the positive thoughts. Yeah, I'll get the curing buds down to 57-58 RH , then this is a new thing for me, but I got the bovida packs to try.


 

The BEP is very good smoke....... very good in small spaces stays short and it is good night time smoke......... I'll smoke it all day long.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks guys and gals!! :48:

Stoked! Cherry mountain has Amber, and I'm starting to take her down now. Super sticky! 

View attachment image.png


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2015)

Congrats Ston.. Happy for you.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks ma


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 16, 2015)

Finished getting the lowers off the cherry mountain today. Aside from the boneyard of lower larf I've let roll on all them, all that's left is the Cannatonic. She will come down on Sunday. 

Smoked half a j of hippie slayer today and am fubared. One of my new favorites :stoned: 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## tcbud (Oct 17, 2015)

:clap::clap::clap:

Standing O!


----------



## kaotik (Oct 17, 2015)

congrats man.
..gonna haveta find me some slayer sometime i think 

..such a tease with these 1 shot updates though


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks TC! Been an amazing year! Out of jars again. Gonna have to go pick up another case. :stoned:

Haha, thanks K! Yeah, if you can get your hands on a slayer cut take full opportunity! Seriously in my top 5 smoke ever. As for the single pics, posting from my phone. Doesn't allow multi pics per post, and I'm stoned and lazy :rofl: 

Yup yup, good season it has been


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 18, 2015)

Test it... First round is gonna sting.. Second through eight you're done 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Oct 18, 2015)

What's gonna sting?


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 19, 2015)

Like it never happened.... Oof 

View attachment image.png


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2015)

Oh man, that looks sad.  Fade to black... I will miss your grow.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 19, 2015)

Until next season my friend, it has definitely been a good one. Now time to reap the benefits :48: 

Looking out the window back there does feel sad this point of the grow. But, it means the hard work is done


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 19, 2015)

I am not done quite yet, are you all the way done? You really rocked it this season.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 19, 2015)

The small pollinated Cannatonic clone is all that is left. Doesn't look like the pollen took   Harvested two small branches off it that accidentally snapped in the breakdown, no seeds. Not sure if there's any on her. Thanks Rose! You did too! 2015 has definitely been one for the books.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 19, 2015)

Happy Trails stoneloc, over and out 2015.....


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey hey hey, time for candy :stoned:

Nurse Larry 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 8, 2015)

And for the natural muscle relaxers, can't forget the cbd's 

Cannatonic 

View attachment image.png


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 8, 2015)

I was just bragging to TC bud about your candy!  Good to see a new season of candy.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 8, 2015)

OMG, omg.


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 8, 2015)

First batch hardening up now. Prepping batch two of the Nurse Larry 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## tcbud (Nov 9, 2015)

What flavor you doin? I had cinnamon in mind when I saw that red.


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 9, 2015)

I do the thc ones cherry, and the CBD ones watermelon


----------

